# shoulder bursectomy ??



## BFAITHFUL (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello everyone this is actually my first posting here.

I have an op report that states open partial bursectomy of shoulder and exploration of rotator cuff.   Does anyone know what codes to use, Im thinking 23130 for the bursectomy?  

thanks!


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 13, 2008)

I come up  with CPT 23929--unlisted procedure shoulder for the bursectomy.
CPT is for acromioplasty or acromionectomy.

Karen Maloney, CPC
Data Quality Specialist


----------



## bmanene (Nov 29, 2012)

For open bursectomy, use code 23130 or 23415 if coracoacromial ligament is released. For arthroscopy procedure, use 29826; bursectomy is included but only if another major procedure was performed since 29826 is an add on code.


----------



## bmanene (Nov 29, 2012)

For open bursectomy, use code 23130 or 23415 if coracoacromial ligament is released. For arthroscopy procedure, use 29826; bursectomy is included but, only if another major procedure was performed since 29826 is an add on code.


----------

